# Campagnolo Neutron Ultra v. Shamal for an EPS????



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

My brother had pretty much decided to get the Neutron Ultra for his Colnago EPS after asking the question on here about the Neutron v. Neutron Ultra. He had ruled out the Eurus and Shamal 2 Way Fit as he found them to be excellent wheels, fantastically built, and look great but too harsh on previous bikes he's had. However, like Orange Julius said in his response to my other thread, if tubeless tyres are used then the Shamal is less harsh. He said that using 85-90 pounds of pressure on the Shamal with tubeless tyres as opposed to 100 on the Neutron equals the comfort of the Neutron. With the comfort factor being very important in the decision process which wheels would you get, the Shamal or Neutron Ultra? Safety is obviouly a big plus in using tubeless tyres too. There doesn't seem to be that many tubeless tyres being available for sale at the moment but is that likely to change in the future? Thanks very much in advance for your replies.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I ran Shamals with Fusion II tires last year on my CX-1. Went 80 on the front and 90 on the rear. Smooth. Smoother than my steel bike with Vittoria Pave 24's @ 90psi.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

https://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh129/miurasv/Colnago EPS 2010/

He got Shamal Ultra 2 Way Fit.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have just ordered a piar of these http://www.mavic.com/en/product/wheels/road-triathlon/wheels/R-Sys-SLR


The reviews have been great!


----------



## 27davidson (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been using Shamals with Fusion II tires, 85 front and rear, on my C50 since last summer. Very quiet, very smooth and very comfortable.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I use Shamal Ultra clinchers on my EPS and love 'em. I run them at 115psi and don't find them harsh at all.


----------



## freshie (Sep 12, 2011)

one80 said:


> I use Shamal Ultra clinchers on my EPS and love 'em. I run them at 115psi and don't find them harsh at all.


Hi,

I'm considering the Shamal/Eurus for my EPQ (PR99) just purely from an 'aesthetic' standpoint. Would love to see your EPS on Shamal Ultra. Can you pls. share some pix of your current set-up?

I'm currently on Ksyrium SSC SL (silver), and feel that they just don't cut it in the looks department and fail to do justice to an otherwise beautiful bike. See photo.

I'm on 42S (I'm a female rider, 1.63m / 5' 4", 101 lbs / 46kg).

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a cute EPS :thumbsup: !

Those are not Shamals but Eurus but you get the Idea of the general look


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

PR99 with Gold Shamal Ultras


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sharp looking bikes and nice wheels.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice collection.


----------



## greenspeed (Feb 23, 2012)

I love my eps. It is the best ride I have ever been on. I have a traditional 54, but I think the next build will be a sloping. Has anyone noticed a ride difference between sloping and traditional, vibration absorption, etc.?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sloping _should_ be stiffer as the triangles are narrower. But the stiffness may not reach your butt because you'll have a lot more seat post showing. Responsiveness should be slightly better with the sloping frame.

Technically sloping should be a wee bit lighter, but the difference is so small that cutting down on chocolate bars would be a better option for weight loss.

Note there are a lot of shoulds. Colnago may add fibers to the sloping frames to make them the same weight, and/ or change the lay-up of the carbon weave to make the designs ride the same. Or might do something different. You never can tell with those Italians!


----------

